# Problem with TV screen shaking



## Eggbertx (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a CRT JVC television. It doesn't shake all the time, only when there is a significant amount of white on the screen. What could be causing the problem, and how would I fix it? It has been doing this for a while.


----------

